# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Laptop υλικά, χαρίζονται.

## sotron1

Υλικά Laptop χαρίζονται.

Τηλ: 6955089364

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα.




DSC_0127.jpgDSC_0128.jpgDSC_0130.jpgDSC_0131.jpgDSC_0132.jpgDSC_0133.jpg

----------

